# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Les gars : votre/vos actrice(s)/acteur(s) prfre(s)

## Invit

Bonjour,

Voil alors ici vous pouvez dire quel est votre actrice ou acteur prfr.
Ca peut tre dans n'importe quel genre de film.

*Les code d'thique  respecter :*

*=> Obscnit, insulte ou nuisance interdites !*

*=> Photos autorises : seulement et uniquement la tte*

Alors allons-y !

----------


## BenoitM

En gnral c'est surtout le film que j'aime pas spcialement un acteur.

Certe avoir de bon acteurs aide  faire un bon film mais un film avec une histoire nul sera toujours nul mme si il y a de bons acteurs

j'aime bien Kevin Spacey car il a jou dans plusieurs films que j'ai aim (K-Pax,La Vie de David Gale,Un monde meilleur ,...)

----------


## Invit

Oui Kevin Spacey ! C'est pas lui qui a jou dans Ameriacan Beauty ?
Film que j'ai ador au passage.

Eh ben moi c'est, entre autres bien sr, Johnny Depp ct acteur.

Je l'ai surtout aim dans _Edward aux mains d'argent_ et dans _Sweeney Todd_ : il y fait un vrai rle de composition.

Mais il n'y a pas que lui.

Ct actrice j'aime assez Sigourney Weaver


et Anna Faris

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,
Excuses moi gizmo27 mais ... ces photos sont "affreuses", tu es sur que tu apprcies ces acteurs / actrices ?  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, de mon ct, je dirais Edward Norton ("videmment", dans le fameux American History X, par exemple)
Si j'tais homo, je serais amoureux foouuuu  ::mouarf:: 

Si, Rocco Sifredi, pour tous ses films qui se terminent bien souvent aussi en "X"  ::aie:: 
Je poste des photos ?  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Ca peut tre dans n'importe quel genre de film, mme vous savez quoi...


Ca peut tre des films d'auteur ?  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

Oui j'ai enlev le "mme vous savez quoi" car j'ai pens que a faisait un peu trop  ::oops:: 

Oui les films d'auteur aussi pas de souci.

Aprs si tu considres que Brigitte Lahaie a jou dans des films d'auteur alors libre  toi  :;):

----------


## RomainVALERI

En vrac, allez ^^

> Jean-Pierre Bacri
> Albert Dupontel
> Toshiro Mifune ( ceux qui n'ont pas encore dcouvert le cinma de Kurosawa.... bande de ptits veinards j'aimerais tre  votre place pour pouvoir redcouvrir...  ::roll:: )

----------


## Invit

Dupontel est norme !
J'ai beaucoup aim Bacri dans "Un air de famille" et "La cit de la peur".

Alors je reviens pour dire un truc : il y en a ici qui disent : "moi c'est plus pour le film et pas pour les acteurs".

Alors moi je dis "oui et non" : certes un film ne se juge pas QUE sur le jeu d'acteur, mais sur l'ensemble.

Mais il est  mon got impensable de mettre un autre acteur que Johnny Depp dans "Sweeney Todd", un autre acteur qu'Harrison Ford dans "Indiana Jones" et une autre actrice que Sigourney Weaver dans les "Aliens".

Pour moi dans certains films le choix de l'actrice ou de l'acteur a un impact considrable dans la russite du film.
C'est comme a.

Mettez un autre acteur que Jim Carrey dans ses films... Non non, irremplaable.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ca peut tre des films d'auteur ?


Auteur ? Il fait des films ?
Chui all voir partout dans son profil, ici, j'ai vu nulle part qu'il faisait des films ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## curt

Irresistiblement, Sigourney WEAVER  ::rose2::  et Jodie FOSTER  ::rose2:: 

Curt

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur ? Il fait des films ?
> Chui all voir partout dans son profil, ici, j'ai vu nulle part qu'il faisait des films ...


fais gaffe toi je t'ai  l'oeil....  ::twisted::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> et Anna Faris


 ::koi::  ??? C'est une actrice, a ?  ::?:

----------


## Auteur

> ??? C'est une actrice, a ?


c'est le vrai nom d'Anna, le bot du chat  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> Auteur ? Il fait des films ?
> Chui all voir partout dans son profil, ici, j'ai vu nulle part qu'il faisait des films ...


Non, il se fait des films mais il fait pas de film, tu vois la nuance  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, ben tant pis, n'insistons pas, il fait pas de films, il fait pas de film, ok ... pas la peine de snerver.
a aurait t marrant, si il ralisait des films, on aurait eu un Auteur - ralisateur .... a collait  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> ??? C'est une actrice, a ?


Il paratrait... Enfin c'est ce qu'on dit... Tu vois le truc quoi  ::mrgreen:: 
Moi j'aime bien aprs les gots et les couleurs comme on dit...
Tu vois le truc quoi...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Moi j'aime bien


dans quel(s) film(s) ?  ::koi::

----------


## Invit

Dans ses films d'auteur ?  ::P:

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Dans ses films d'auteur ?


Tu t'en sors bien  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi j'aime bien Nathalie Portman et Hugo Weaving (celui qui est derrire le masque) dans V pour Vendetta,
Johnny Depp dans les films de Tim Burton (Dark Shadows except, je ne l'ai pas trouv exceptionnel ce film mais ce n'est pas la faute de Johnny Depp)

Robert Downey Jr en gnral (mme si en dehors des Iron-man et autres Avengers je ne l'ai pas vu dans beaucoup de films)

----------


## lper

Jeff Bridges (true grit, the big lebowsky, la disparue, tron)

Scarlett Johansson pour son quilibre entre sa beaut physique et intrieure.

----------


## RomainVALERI

Au vu des rponses, une mini-correction du titre s'impose...




> LES GARS : votre/vos actrice(s)/acteur(s) *amricain(e/s)* prfre(s)


 ::mrgreen:: 

Sacr plan Marshall... a aura t un bon investissement pour nos amis d'outre-atlantique...  ::whistle::

----------


## Loceka

> Au vu des rponses, une mini-correction du titre s'impose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par titre du thread
> 
> ...


Ouais c'est vrai a !
Moi mon actrice prfre c'est Josiane Balasco !

----------


## lper

@Romain : ok pour tes choix ::ccool:: , t'as peut-tre oubli Franois Cluzet non ?
+1000 pour Josiane dans nuit d'ivresse!  ::aie::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> @Romain : ok pour tes choix, t'as peut-tre oubli Franois Cluzet non ?
> +1000 pour Josiane dans nuit d'ivresse!


Bon allez on va rattraper une charette d'oublis ^^ (et totalement dans le dsordre, hein, je ne me lance pas dans un classement)

Alain Chabat
Yolande Moreau
Dominique Pinon
Sabine Azma
Jean-Pierre Daroussin
Catherine Frot
Agns Jaoui
Alexandre Astier
Romain Duris
Jean-Pierre Marielle
Jean Dujardin
Andr Dussolier
Lorent Deutsch

...

----------


## trihanhcie

ah bon ca existe les bons films francais?  ::aie:: 
je vais me faire taper  ::mouarf:: 

Bon j exagere, ils ont sortis qq tres bons films ces 2 dernieres annees mais d une maniere generale, ca donne pas envie de voir (pour moi) tellement ca me parait lent...

Faut reconnaitre une chose au cinema americain et plus particulierement les blockbbusters (mm si j en aime pas 90%)... mm si le film a un sujet ennuyeux a mourir, ultra classique dans le scenario, personnages plats etc etc, on s ennuie rarement avec l action quasi continue, les prises de vue, etc etc.

Sinon pour ma part, sans ordre
- Judie Foster
- Johnny Depp
- Di Caprio (je le trouve juste genial ds tous ces derniers films sans compter qu il se diversifie... ca doit etre un des seuls acteurs qui a reussi a se detacher de son aspect midinet de titanic pour moi...)
- Sigourney Weaver
- Jean Dujardin (bon pas ds lucky lucke...)
- Zhang Ziyi ( rien que pour tigre et dragon  ::P: )
- Tony Leung (aie aie aie Infernal Affairs...)
- Meryl Streep
- Portman (black swan surtt...)


D ailleurs je suis surpris que personne ne mentionne jean reno, melanie laurent ou mario cautillard dans les francais  ::P:

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Faut reconnaitre une chose au cinema americain et plus particulierement les blockbbusters (mm si j en aime pas 90%)... mm si le film a un sujet ennuyeux a mourir, ultra classique dans le scenario, personnages plats etc etc, *on s ennuie rarement avec l action quasi continue*, les prises de vue, etc etc.


 :8O: 

Ennuyeux, c'est toujours subjectif. Les films que tu cites sont pour moi la dfinition mme du cinma ennuyeux : toujours pareil, sans surprise... je m'endors sur place devant le ramassis de cascades dbiles que tu voques.  ::roll::  vu, vu, vu et revu....  ::calim2:: 

Si ces films ne t'ennuient pas toi, en revanche, qu'est-ce que a veut dire : que le film correspond  ce que tu venais y chercher : de l'agitation sans trop se casser la tte ^^

En ce qui me concerne, pour fuir l'ennui, je prfre regarder des films qui me surprennent, me font rire, ou m'apprennent quelque chose. Un exemple : "Mammuth" de Dlpine et Kervern.... l de la surprise t'en as tant qu'il faut ^^ Ca fait tout frais dans l'oeil c'est un vrai bonheur  :;):

----------


## lper

> En ce qui me concerne, pour fuir l'ennui, je prfre regarder des films qui me surprennent, me font rire, ou m'apprennent quelque chose. Un exemple : "Mammuth" de Dlpine et Kervern.... l de la surprise t'en as tant qu'il faut ^^ Ca fait tout frais dans l'oeil c'est un vrai bonheur


Je te conseille alors Aaltra !!
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=57044.html

----------


## trihanhcie

> Ennuyeux, c'est toujours subjectif. Les films que tu cites sont pour moi la dfinition mme du cinma ennuyeux : toujours pareil, sans surprise... je m'endors sur place devant le ramassis de cascades dbiles que tu voques.  vu, vu, vu et revu....


Je me suis probablement mal exprime ^^ La plupart des blockbusters americains, je les aime pas et je les trouve vraiment mauvais (battleship etait un navet sans nom  ::aie:: ).

Cependant, ce n est pas parce que je les aime pas que je reconnais pas l aspect "divertissement" de ce genre de films ou tu debranches ton cerveau ( et mm en faisant ca je trouve que les films sont a mourir de rire des fois tellement les "dialogues" sont ridicules).

Pour moi, je pense que c est arrive a tt le monde de voir un film qu il a pas aime ou qu il a trouve ennuyeux.

Vaut-il mieux voir un film dont le sujet peut etre interessant mais au final tu ne t ennuies parce que le sujet est tres mal traite ou, a l inverse, voir un film que tu es sur a 90% que c un navet mais ou tu es sur que tu en auras plein les yeux et de l action de partt?

Ayant la carte ugc illimite, je me permets de voir les 2 types mais pour ceux qui vont peu au cine, n est-il pas legitime pour eux de choisir le moins risque?

Dsl du HS  ::D:

----------


## minnesota

> Scarlett Johansson pour son quilibre entre sa beaut physique et intrieure.


 ::mouarf:: 

a ma fait rire venant de toi sur le coup, mais effectivement c'est pleinement palpable dans translation, un truc comme a.

----------


## lper

> mais effectivement c'est pleinement palpable dans translation, un truc comme a.


Lost in translation, avec un grand acteur aussi ce Bill Murray  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

Alors j'ai aussi vraiment beaucoup aim Albert Dupontel dans _Bernie_.

----------


## menoulette

j'aime beaucoup les films danimation surtout (despicable me) et j'ai hte de voir le (despicable me2) qui sera diffus en 2013  :;): 
sinon pour les films j'aime Titanic , Brave Heart,sweet November,Jennifer'sbody(Megan Fox) =>enfin de ce film Megan a pris un rle principale ,Holidays, bad teacher, grandes esprance (ancien films) ...ect  ::D:  la liste pourra jamais tre termine  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Pour moi :
- Jean Rno (Notament pour Les visiteur et Lon)
- Sean Bean (Pour ses multiples morts et son rle dans Game of Throne :p)
- Frdric Hosteing (pour les connesseurs  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## labib23dz

ces dernires anne, y'a rien a dire : lonardo di caprio, et le grand jhonny depp.

----------


## Sunchaser

[QUOTE=gizmo27;6727189]Alors j'ai aussi vraiment beaucoup aim Albert Dupontel dans _Bernie_.

Moi, je prfre les "Sales histoires" ....

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Envoy par gizmo27
> 
> 
> Alors j'ai aussi vraiment beaucoup aim Albert Dupontel dans _Bernie_.
> 
> 
> Moi, je prfre les "Sales histoires" ....


J'ai ador les deux. Mais en effet, les sales histoires a a t un grand moment... (la photo de l'aeul secret, le premier avril, ... exceptionnellement barr  ::aie:: )

J'ose le lien ?

Allez j'ose ^^

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv8PkW41FF8"]Dupontel - sales histoires - 1er avril[/ame]

----------


## Sunchaser

> J'ai ador les deux. Mais en effet, les sales histoires a a t un grand moment... (la photo de l'aeul secret, le premier avril, ... exceptionnellement barr )
> 
> J'ose le lien ?
> 
> Allez j'ose ^^


 ::mouarf:: 

Je prfre celle - trs potique - ou Dupontel cours partout en sniffant une pitite culotte et en criant "fifille ! fifille !". 
Ou celle du foot, du four et du bb (me souviens plus les noms).
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Je ne connaissais pas les _sales histoires_. Ca a l'air dlicieux  souhait merci pour le lien.

J'aime beaucoup aussi Benot Poelvoorde, en particulier et entre autres dans _Podium, Les motifs anonymes_ et _Rien  dclarer_.

----------


## Invit

Un acteur amricain que j'aimais bien aussi mais qui fait principalement de la politique aujourd'hui et qui a rcemment jou dans _Expendables 2_.

----------


## clairetj

Pour les acteurs:
-Russell Crowe (Gladiator, les trois prochains jours, L.A. Confidential)
-Tom Cruise (Saga Mission Impossible, le dernier samoura, minority report)
-Hugh Jackman (Saga X-men, Manipulation, real steel, le prestige)
-Edward Norton (Fight club, l'illusionniste)
-Jason Statam (trilogie Transporteurs, Expendables)
-Christian Bale (trilogie Batman de Nolan, Equilibrium, le prestige)

Pour les actrices
-Natalie Portman (Black swan, prlogie star wars)
-Keira Knightley (Trilogie Pirates de Carabes, le roi Arthur)
-Scarlett Johanson (le prestige, Avengers)
-Cameron Diaz (Mary a tout prix, Charlie's Angels)

----------


## illight

En acteur, je suis un grand fan des films avec Tom Hanks : Forrest Gump, La ligne Verte, le Terminal, entres autres.

J'adore aussi les films avec Hugh Grant.

Pour les franais, Jean Reno est pour moi l'un des meilleurs  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

Cary Grant
James Stewart
Gregory Peck

... Hitchcock savait choisir ses acteurs.

----------

